# Good afternoon zoomies



## DBII (Oct 16, 2007)

I am a former tanker by trade but my heart belongs to the warbirds. I have been taking photos of aircraft since the mid 1970's, yes they had camera back then. It is nice to meet everyone. 

DBII


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome... there is a "personal gallery" section in "Off Topic". I look forward to your photos.

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2007)

DBII: Hey.... welcome to the forum....

Charles


----------



## DBII (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, what would you like to see? 

I saw the CAF's new restoration of their B-24 last weekend. I do not have the photos yet but it is impressive.

DBII


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site DBII.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello and welcome from down under DBII, looking forward to seeing some of your collection of pictures.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to the franternity mate....


----------



## DBII (Oct 17, 2007)

I will try to post some pictures tonight. I will be takening several CD to the library and we will see what happens.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## v2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 17, 2007)

G'day mate welcome to the forum....


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah, another Texan! Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi DBII! Welcome to the best Warbird Forum on the WWW. Have fun!!


----------



## mkloby (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome from Pensacola, FL


----------



## DBII (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Aggie. Are you in the Corps?

DBII


----------



## DBII (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok guys, I would like to get a sig. Is there a website that everyone has been using or can I upload one of my photos?

DBII


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, you can upload a photo and either learn how to put it in, or have one of the mods put it in for you. Or you can have somebody make yours for you, and I would be willing to if you'd like.

And welcome from Canada!


----------



## DBII (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you for the offer. I will try a photo first. What software are you using to make the pictures?

DBII


----------

